# SpeedCube UK Official Thread



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I've decided to use this thread to let everyone know when all my new cubes arrive and what i have ordered, so that you will all know when the cubes you have requested are in stock.

The store can be found at www.speedcube.co.uk

Update - White and Black Type C's are currently being shipped by my supplier
- PRICE OF STICKERS NOW REDUCED TO £1 FOR A SHORT PERIOD ONLY.

QJ 4x4x4's and LL 2x2x2's are delayed from my supplier due to Chinese new year.

WEB ADDRESS HAS CHANGED TO: www.speedcube.co.uk


----------



## r_517 (Feb 6, 2010)

great price


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

edited above, stickers are now £1


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> edited above, stickers are now £1


Cube smith stickers?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > edited above, stickers are now £1
> ...



Exactly the same as but with no logos.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay so i am about to make a wholesale order for more cubes and was wondering what you guys would like to see in the store.
i was thinking Lanlan 2x2 in black and white
and either QJ 4x4 or mini QJ 4x4. So which do you want to see QJ or mini QJ???


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 8, 2010)

Please could anyone that has bought from me, both from ebay and my new store email any comments or reviews to:
[email protected]
with the subject name as REVIEW

Thank you,
Andrew
(www.speedcubeuk.webs.com)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 10, 2010)

As requested by many members, Lanlan 2x2's and mini QJ 4x4's are on their way.


----------



## DT546 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm ordering as soon as you get them, not just them, but probably all the other puzzles aprt from the F types ( i already have one of each)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 10, 2010)

DT546 said:


> I'm ordering as soon as you get them, not just them, but probably all the other puzzles aprt from the F types ( i already have one of each)



You're gonna have so much fun when you get all of them. i love opening new stuff and there being lots of it so that the box is nearly exploding.

Thanks,
Andrew Thomond
(www.speedcubeuk.webs.com)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 11, 2010)

would anyone be interested in mega/ tera/ giga minxes


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 13, 2010)

I would be kinda interested in decent megaminxes and square-1s.

@Rowan & Simon: I just want to solve them for fun...


----------



## Tomk (Feb 13, 2010)

Just a question, how do you pay (by card or paypal)?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 14, 2010)

By card or paypal as far as i am aware, the paypal screen lets you pay by card to my paypal account without you having to have paypal.

Also the QJ's and Lanlans may take a while as china has come to a standstill because of their new year.


----------



## Kolraz (Feb 14, 2010)

Might you be able to stock A-Vs?

I may be ordering an F-II later, your prices seem good, how much is shipping to the UK?


----------



## DT546 (Feb 14, 2010)

do you know when they will get to you? 
I haven't had a 4x4 in months


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 14, 2010)

Kolraz said:


> Might you be able to stock A-Vs?
> 
> I may be ordering an F-II later, your prices seem good, how much is shipping to the UK?



Shipping to the UK is £1.82. and A-V's are a possibility for the future.



DT546 said:


> do you know when they will get to you?
> I haven't had a 4x4 in months



Hopefully they will arrive in mid march if all goes well.


----------



## DT546 (Feb 15, 2010)

a good quality ****minx would be great, 
i was going to order a giga of puzl.co.uk, but there was none in stock


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

UPDATE: STORE'S WEB ADDRESS HAS NOW CHANGED TO:

www.speedcube.co.uk

Enjoy...


----------



## DT546 (Feb 17, 2010)

yay! i can't wait for the new stock


----------



## retr0 (Feb 18, 2010)

My friends are users of ghost hand cubes. Would you be able to get some of those in stock?

Thanks.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

In the next batch from my supplier I will get some ghost hand cubes.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok so i have ordered some more stock for my shop, i have ordered:
Black 6cm Stickered (Mini) QJ 4x4x4 
Fisher cubes(black plastic with coloured stickers)
More Black Type FII 3x3x3's 
Black Square-1's 
Black Ghost Hand 3x3x3's

Hope they're what you've been waiting for, also i still have a smaller shipping of QJ 4x4x4 minis and lanlan 2x2x2's coming aswell.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

OK so the FII's,mini QJ's, Square1's and fisher cubes have arrived but there was a mistake with the order so the ghosthands didn't arrive, to apologise for the wait I have reduced the price of mini qj's in my store.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2010)

Are there white mini QJs available?


----------



## joey (Mar 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Are there white mini QJs available?


Ew.

Also, your post count is the current UK NR


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Are there white mini QJs available?



sorry only black.

@joey - where are you getting the train for bristol?


----------



## DT546 (Mar 15, 2010)

i can't see any square-1's or fisher cubes


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am uploading them. Again, as they didnt publish the first time.


----------



## DT546 (Mar 15, 2010)

ok
probably order a fisher cube (i already have a square one, but i might buy one to mod it)


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

The fisher cubes are very smooth, I kept one for myself as it was so good


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 15, 2010)

Are they genuine Fisher cubes?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Are they genuine Fisher cubes?



If you mean hand modified 3x3's then no. But they are godly if they made 3x3's like that then they would be "the" cube to have.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 15, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Are they genuine Fisher cubes?
> ...



I mean genuine as in this:


http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert2/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=1283444&product=352


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> if they made 3x3's like that then they would be "the" cube to have.



If/would? Are you sure they don't?


----------



## jiggy (Mar 15, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Fisher cubes(black plastic with coloured stickers)



Hey Andy, I'm a wee bit confused! Here you say the Fisher's are black, but on the site they are listed as white. The obvious thing would be to look at the picture on the site, but there isn't one up yet!  What colour are they? I think I may go for one of these!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry, when i first made the order and posted on here i had requested black but they are white as my supplier couldn't get hold of black at the time. Regarding the picture, I am having problems uploading it.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

Picture now uploaded. found an alternative way to upload it.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 15, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Sorry, when i first made the order and posted on here i had requested black but they are white as my supplier couldn't get hold of black at the time. Regarding the picture, I am having problems uploading it.


Excellent news, I'm a white cube man! Order placed.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

Order is packaged and will be straight down to the post office in the morning.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 15, 2010)

Your Mini QJ description is wrong. It says it's a Type F.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Your Mini QJ description is wrong. It says it's a Type F.



Fixed.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 17, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Order is packaged and will be straight down to the post office in the morning.


Wow! It's arrived already, I love ordering from a store in the UK! 

You're right, these Fisher's turn very well. I was surprised to see that you can pop off the centre caps and adjust the tension on them too. Now all I have to do is scramble it and see if I can figure out how to solve it! Thanks, Andy!


----------



## DT546 (Mar 17, 2010)

jiggy said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Order is packaged and will be straight down to the post office in the morning.
> ...



i'm so jealous, i ordered mine yesterday aswel, but i was at school when it was delivered so i have to wait until tommorow


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 17, 2010)

jiggy said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Order is packaged and will be straight down to the post office in the morning.
> ...



Work it like a 3x3 but the edges are corners and vice versa you'll get what I mean when you solve it 



DT546 said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



I hate it when that happens


----------



## jiggy (Mar 17, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Work it like a 3x3 but the edges are corners and vice versa you'll get what I mean when you solve it


Whoa, whoa, whoa! Easy on the spoilers!  Yeah, that's pretty much how I handled it. It threw a few curve balls at me but I put it in its place. I think it's one of the most enjoyable puzzles I have at the moment, but maybe that's just because it's new! A very fun puzzle, either way! Thanks again!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry about the spoilers :s glad you like the puzzle. Non cubers find it cool because of all the weird shapes too.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha, no worries, I was only kidding! I'd already read the same hints in another post by accident anyway, and it wasn't too hard to figure out.  Have you had any luck with the jigaloo, by the way?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Haha, no worries, I was only kidding! I'd already read the same hints in another post by accident anyway, and it wasn't too hard to figure out.  Have you had any luck with the jigaloo, by the way?



Nope, non whatsoever. I cant find any contact details for suppliers and even if i could i can't see them shipping it over here anyway. and i wouldnt doubt some of the carcinogens in the lube are illegal here in the UK too. I am looking into alternatives though, just trying to find the right product at the right price.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 23, 2010)

If you stock up on some A-Vs and stickers I may very well place an order


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> If you stock up on some A-Vs and stickers I may very well place an order



I have one A-V. unopened and unused, and no stickers until i can sort out a new supplier for them.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 24, 2010)

Is the A-V black? Also, can I pay with other methods other than paypal? I'm living in London btw


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Is the A-V black? Also, can I pay with other methods other than paypal? I'm living in London btw



Yes it's black, and only paypal or card (through paypal, no login needed)


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 27, 2010)

Aww, was thinking of getting an F-II and just when I wanna buy it's sold out! Any info on when will you be getting them again? Also will you be selling the A-V?


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 4, 2010)

F-II's are still out of stock , wanted one aswel.


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 9, 2010)

FII's will be back when my next shipment arrives. (2-3 weeks??)
GOOD NEWS: The missing LanLan 2x2x2's eventually arrived!! Now on sale in my store at www.speedcube.co.uk


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 9, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOO F-II's will be back soon XD


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 21, 2010)

FII's, replacement stickers, HaiYan A-V's are all in stock!!!! 
Also i have some fantastic SQ-1's too (if you want one of these send me an email as i am waiting til tomorrow night to update the pictures and uploading a video as they are too good!!)
P.S. The new FII's are factory cellophane wrapped and more godly than ever!!!

Enjoy,
www.speedcube.co.uk


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice...your A-Vs are so cheap! 

May I ask for more details bout the stickers? Where they're from and size compared to cubesmith?


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 21, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Nice...your A-Vs are so cheap!
> 
> May I ask for more details bout the stickers? Where they're from and size compared to cubesmith?



They are ~14mm square and are of the same quality as cubesmith.


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW there back and such a great price XD


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I was just wondering what else you'd like to see in my store as i am thinking of adding a lot more cubes.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2010)

Hey Andy,

Is it possible for you to get hold of some maru 4x4s?


----------

